
More than 70 whale carcasses mysteriously washed ashore - takee
http://www.newindianexpress.com/states/tamil_nadu/Carcasses-Pile-Up-as-Whales-Continue-to-Land-on-TN-Coast/2016/01/14/article3227197.ece
======
takee
There have been no logical conclusions yet as to why so many whales would just
wash ashore a beach and die because they got trapper. It is almost like a
planned mass-suicide. It is said that some animals have a sixth sense that
warns them of an oncoming natural disaster (unnatural increase in bird sounds
a few minutes before an earthquake), but could this be attributed to that?
Only time will tell.

There are other conspiracy theorists who suspect some underwater nuclear
testing that may have led to this catastrophe.

